
Sugar Batteries Could Store 20% More Energy Than Li-Ions - tambourine_man
http://www.tus.ac.jp/tlo/english/technology/detail_03.html
======
Turing_Machine
"Sugar"?

~~~
asdfs
Seems as though they create the "disordered carbon" in one of the figures by
heating sucrose. I'm not sure that using sugar is an integral part of creating
the disordered carbon, though.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Thanks, I missed that part.

Yeah, calling this a "sugar battery" seems like calling a lead-acid battery a
"rock battery". Raw material != finished product.

